

Ask HN: What is that site for seeing comments on various blogs? - AmberShah

There is a website where you can see all the comments someone has posted on blogs, I think based on the URL backlink or the name.  I think the name of it was backsomething.com, but I can't remember it.<p>Can you help me out?
======
RBerenguel
Cocomment?

~~~
AmberShah
Interesting... although this requires that I install something before I start
commenting, when it should be able to be automatic, since I use the same
name/URL everywhere.

------
pclark
backtype?

~~~
AmberShah
That's it! Huh... they've changed it so it doesn't really do that anymore,
does it?

Thanks, though :)

